

Ask HN: Collapse comments? - riledhel

Can I please get to collapse comments in threads? Sometimes I disagree with or simply don't wan't to read everyone's take on something. You're already using JavaScript to vote so this would be something similar...
======
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1128583> <\- This is, I think, relevant

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1540722> <\- This was submitted just
minutes after your item

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1510615> <\- Your request is a common
one, this is a recent example with its attendant discussion.

If this has been helpful, please read this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1540610>

If that's interesting, please consider upvoting it so it gets noticed.

Cheers!

